# Black Bullhead Catfish-pregnant or full of food?



## digitalbabe (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi All,

A few weeks ago we purchased 2 of these. They are in a tank with a Tiger Barb, 2 Angelfish, and 2 Algae eaters (yellow with leopard markings). I fed the fish with some algae wafers. One day, I thought the catfish were dead, because I had not seen them for days. We knew they were nocturnal but thought it was strange that we didn't see them at all. We ruffled the rocks and plants around, to make sure they were not decaying somewhere affecting the water negatively. I was surprised to find one of the catfish had a HUGE belly. I had seen this before years ago when my mom had a silver catfish who used to love to eat abundant amounts of live food.

I am trying to figure out if the catfish is pregnant (and what to do if she is), or just stuffed to the brim. It is hiding in a large Chinese Dragon ornament. We can see it with its belly when we use a flashlight and shut the light off. 

Any links with pictures of pregnant catfish, their breeding behavior and advice is appreciated-I can't seem to find any. I know nothing about them, and could use some help

Thanks!


----------

